# magnavox 51MP39H17 no picture.



## Techman55 (Jan 19, 2009)

When I turn TV on have sound but no picture . Only light on front is green on start button.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've found absolutely nothing on this display - other than your post here. That is the correct model number, right? Hopefully Leonard will see this and chime in.


----------

